# Martial talker you'd most like to train with



## lonecoyote (Nov 14, 2004)

I've learned a lot here at martial talk. I've been blown away by some extremely insightful stuff that has made me aware that if I ever got the chance to train with some of the people who post here regularly I'd jump at it. Here is a very imcomplete list of people who I would love to train with Hung Gar-RHD, Weapons with Tulisan, Rich Parsons, MMA with Andrew Green, Reality stuff with Mark Weiser, of course any and all of the kenpo seniors like Dennis Conatser, IKCA kenpo with B.D. Parsons and a guy who has really made me think, Paul Genge, who teaches systema. People who I'd love to work out with no matter what we were training-Flatlander. Who would you like to someday train with, learn from, attend one of their seminars? I think we should show some appreciation for the tremendous depth of knowledge on this forum, and let people know how much their opinions are respected and how much they are worth to us. So who would you train with, if you could?


----------



## still learning (Nov 14, 2004)

This is a nice thing you mention.  This is one of the main reasons I sign up for Martial Talks.com.  As you get older,you realize knowledge can come from anywhere. Lesson in life happens everyday.  Everyone who shares something..will offer someone a valuable (lesson,thoughts, knowledge,technique,and information) . I like all of them so far!  Great stuffs everybody.....Aloha


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 15, 2004)

Hmm... two people come to mind right off the bat.

Lonecoyote - for starting this thread (good idea), and because he wants to train with me; generally I like to train with people who want to train with me.  :ultracool 

Stickdummy - But not in what you'd think. If I remember correctly, according to Seig in another thread some time ago, Stickdummy is very good at tactical shooting. Right now I am on fire to train and improve my tactical shooting skills.

But really, I could benefit from training with anyone, whether or not I am the teacher or student. I always benefit from seeing what others have, and I always try to learn something myself every time I teach.

So, if any of you are in my area, feel free to call me; and if I am in your area, have me call you... :uhyeah: 

PJMOD


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh...I also wouldn't mind seeing what Hollywood's whipwork is like...


----------



## Satt (Nov 15, 2004)

I would have to say either gmunoz or limeydog or both together.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 15, 2004)

Technopunk 
Ceicei ... wait a tic, I am training with her... sort of 
J. Farnsworth
Seig 

and a host of others   :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 15, 2004)

I've been very fortunate to have been able to meet and train with a host of people off of MT...Rich Parsons, Technopunk(John), jfarnsworth(Mr. Farnsworth), KenpoDot(Dot), Goldendragon07(Mr. Conatser), Blindside(Mr. Glass), True2Kenpo(Mr. Ryer), and train with Seig, Tess, Fuzzy, Rusty, Thanatos, kstokes, StickDummy, and StickDummy Jr. on a daily basis.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

There is a heap of Kenpo people I would love to meet and train with, I hear really good things about Jason (JFarnsworth), and Chad (Chronuss) would be fun to train with, I know very little about Kenpo but from conversations I have had with some people I would be very keen to learn more.

Also all the ladies are just so cool and talented that I would be honoured to train with any of them.

I am however lucky enough to train with Raisin (Raewyn), Chefs (Derek) and Homy, they are all fantastic, helpful people.....and Homy who is a BB is an extremely talented MA'ist and loads of fun


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 15, 2004)

Lonecoyote,

Much appreciated. If you're ever gonna be passing through the Raleigh, NC area let me know.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Sin (Nov 15, 2004)

PPKO 

cause I would like to trade knowledge with him first hand...


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 15, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I've been very fortunate to have been able to meet and train with a host of people off of MT...Rich Parsons, Technopunk(John), jfarnsworth(Mr. Farnsworth), KenpoDot(Dot), Goldendragon07(Mr. Conatser), Blindside(Mr. Glass), True2Kenpo(Mr. Ryer), and train with Seig, Tess, Fuzzy, Rusty, Thanatos, kstokes, StickDummy, and StickDummy Jr. on a daily basis.


You are truly fortunate, Chad. :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd like to check out Guro Rich Parsons, PJMOD, SM Dan Anderson, thekuntawman, Datu Tim Hartman, tshadowchaser, hardheadjarhead, Dale Seago, Doc (the Mad Kenpo Scientist), and I would gladly grab my cup and go visit Mountaineer Martial Arts and train with all the good folks down there.  

lonecoyote, I am honoured, but undeserving of such.  I am a simple student.  :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 15, 2004)

Dale Seago would be good too...I wouldn't mind seeing Ninjitsu from an operators standpoint...

Paul


----------



## ppko (Nov 15, 2004)

Sin said:
			
		

> PPKO
> 
> cause I would like to trade knowledge with him first hand...


Thank you, the ones that first come to mind are sara and raisin just because we seem to get along very well but I would be willing to train with anyone and I am open to anyone training with me.


----------



## ppko (Nov 15, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I am a simple student. :asian:


oh, aren't we all


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2004)

I get to train with TXBB so he's out, but Disco MichTKD, ppko. flatlander, Tigerwoman,kempotess,just to name a few, there are houndreds that are to many to name... Anybody that is willing to train I'm always open


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 15, 2004)

I hesitated to jump in on this as there are so many talented people on this board and so many arts its hard to just pick a few people.  We all have the passion and drive to better ourselves or we wouldn't be here on MT.  I would be willing to train with anybody if its a learning experience. But for TKD, I would most like to train with Terry and Hardheadjarhead as I have gotten to know them the most from their posts.  And of course, all the ladies, we would have a fabulous time training together!  But we would, seriously, have to restrain ourselves from _talking_ and that might be too hard now!  Kenpo Mama, you could teach me Yoga anytime! For that matter Kenpo too!  Sigh! we are too spread apart. TW


----------



## Sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Kenpo Mama, you could teach me Yoga anytime!


Oh yeah.....Im in for the yoga practise! sign me up Donna.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 15, 2004)

Guys, 

Don't train with me, I dont know what the hell I am doing...

Id like to train with Dale Seago, Don Rolley, and some other guys in the Ninjutsu section... 

If I was studying Kempo Id wanna train with Seig and Goldendragon... 

SheSulsa can teach me some more JinShin...

And really, I'd party with most any of you...


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Nov 15, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I hesitated to jump in on this as there are so many talented people on this board and so many arts its hard to just pick a few people. We all have the passion and drive to better ourselves or we wouldn't be here on MT. I would be willing to train with anybody if its a learning experience. But for TKD, I would most like to train with Terry and Hardheadjarhead as I have gotten to know them the most from their posts. And of course, all the ladies, we would have a fabulous time training together! But we would, seriously, have to restrain ourselves from _talking_ and that might be too hard now! Kenpo Mama, you could teach me Yoga anytime! For that matter Kenpo too! Sigh! we are too spread apart. TW


Hey TW - wow i'm honored to even be mentioned!  I'd love to take a lesson or two in TKD from you for sure!    I agree all of the women on this board are just terrific people as well as martial artists!  We all have a lot to learn from eachother. I've been fortunate enough to train with some fab kenpoists on this board - like pete, mj-hi-yah, kenpo tiger, dragongirl, cb2379, ekimopnek, gosh i hope i didn't miss anyone!   All i have to say is - So many arts - so little time!  It would be great to just travel around and visit everyone - but like TW said - we're so far away - oh and then a little thing like "WORK" gets in the way!  Yuck!

Good Journey to you all!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 15, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> And really, I'd party with most any of you...


:cheers:   Me too, dude!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 15, 2004)

Just a few of the people who post here that I would love to get to spend some time with and study with for a while



Rich Parsons

Arthur

Dan Anderson

Seig, Tess

Tim Hartman

Dan Bowman

7starmantis

Joe Shuras

Jon Bishop

Robert Rouuselot

Don Roley

and as for the partys   it would be nice to party with the majority of the people who are on this forum


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I hesitated to jump in on this as there are so many talented people on this board and so many arts its hard to just pick a few people. We all have the passion and drive to better ourselves or we wouldn't be here on MT. I would be willing to train with anybody if its a learning experience. But for TKD, I would most like to train with Terry and Hardheadjarhead as I have gotten to know them the most from their posts. And of course, all the ladies, we would have a fabulous time training together! But we would, seriously, have to restrain ourselves from _talking_ and that might be too hard now! Kenpo Mama, you could teach me Yoga anytime! For that matter Kenpo too! Sigh! we are too spread apart. TW


Thanks TW I'm ever so humble to be even named with the likes of so many people here on this forum. believe me when I say I would learn alot from everybody here at MT. and I would party with the rest of you!!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 15, 2004)

The party sentiment seems to be spreading...

 I think Kaith needs to rent the Ballroom at a Hotel and schedule a big Martialtalk bash...

 He could sell tickets to cover the cost of the room! 

 Hmmmmm.  Hmmmmm.

 PARTY! PARRRRTYYYY!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 15, 2004)

Im always up for a party..... 

 

 


Now I just need the plane ticket!


----------



## Zepp (Nov 15, 2004)

There's too many people on this board I'd like to train with if I could.  If I started listing names, I'm sure I'd forget someone whom I would have wanted to have mentioned.

So I'll just say: Ditto- to all the above, and all the following posts.


----------



## bignick (Nov 15, 2004)

hmmm...great topic...and let's just make sure we get the order right and train then party....otherwise things could get ugly...

i don't really want to name names...but i'm gonna...

hardheadjarhead - the first time I came here I saw his "arts and ranks" and was really intrigued on how he incorporated things from arnis into TKD...

TigerWoman - us minnesotans got to stick together, dontcha know?

MichiganTKD - no-nonsense, and i like that

RRouuselot - seems incredibly well informed from the posts i've read. I also have a friend that trains in Oyata's style, (Ryute renmei or something)....

I'd also like to try some flavor kali or arnis and get a feel for how that works...

Any of you kenpo/kempo( and offshoots ) people as well...I was going to start naming names but there are like a million of you on the board so consider yourselves included...this is one art, along with arnis and kali, that i've never really had exposure too...I've got a pretty solid grounding I think but it would be interesting to work with some of you people on those things....


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 15, 2004)

Ya betcha - Bignick!  See I knew I would forget somebody too, but if I played with you I probably would be that mosquito smack on the wall if I didn't hustle.  I think I would need reinforcements. Where are the other women in TKD?    TW


----------



## bignick (Nov 15, 2004)

my class is nothing but ladies...two guys and about a dozen or more young women...

just goes to show which of the sexes is really the violent one :wink:

by the way...don't feel to bad about being the mosquito (obviously we're minnesotans, using mosquito analogies)....about a year ago, when i tested for third gup...I got chewed out by the testing instructor (also a woman) for not using my power and pulling things...I'm a nice guy...so in class i don't want to hurt anybody...

Ever since then...my power has increased probably ten fold...it's gotten to the point where I do actually need to restrain myself or I will hurt someone...good times


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 15, 2004)

I know what you mean. I used to train with mostly guys and now that I can hit hard most of the class turns out to be ladies now. So I'm back to not hitting hard unless I spar with the two huge guys which is seldom now. TW


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 15, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Oh...I also wouldn't mind seeing what Hollywood's whipwork is like...


It would be my pleasure. If you're ever in the Big Sky Country, stop by and say hello! Same goes for all the others who wish to learn  Or teach for that matter :asian:

Hmm...hard question. But tops on my list is The Goldenone. And his cohorts across the board. Pesilat, as I missed our whip play date this last spring...woah...big question. *thinks*


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 15, 2004)

Woohoo!

Party!


----------



## Maltair (Nov 15, 2004)

Caver- Cause I want to try caving


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I dream of a multi-day MT extravaganza where we all get to train with each other.  I like to try to learn something from everybody.  Sounds like I've got a lot to learn.

 Techno - how's that Jin Shin coming, btw?


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 16, 2004)

Maltair said:
			
		

> Caver- Cause I want to try caving



Awww, I'd teach any of ya'll caving. Utah is the place to come to - to do it. Fun thing is... any time of the year... if you can handle the long drives that it sometimes takes to do it. Heh heh. 

Ya'll teach me and I'll teach you. Dats a fact jack and jackies! 
 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 16, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> It would be my pleasure. If you're ever in the Big Sky Country, stop by and say hello! Same goes for all the others who wish to learn  Or teach for that matter :asian:
> 
> Hmm...hard question. But tops on my list is The Goldenone. And his cohorts across the board. Pesilat, as I missed our whip play date this last spring...woah...big question. *thinks*



That reminds me...wouldn't mind seeing pesilat's whip work firsthand as well.

 :ultracool


----------



## ppko (Nov 16, 2004)

sorry I was in a rush yesterday so here are some more Brian Johns,and Dan Anderson.  I have trained with Mr. Johns and he is great I would love to have Mr. Anderson show me some stick work as well.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 16, 2004)

Goldendragon - For continued Kenpo knowledge.   
Doc - So I could see, feel, and understand his Kenpo curriculum.   
TCJitsu - Even though he only lurks he is a very exceptional talented grappler. 
MichiganTKD - Again, for his no B.S. attitude!  :uhyeah: 
Bob White - More indepth fighting experience   
Couldn't forget my big brother Rich Parsons.  :uhyeah:  I'm sure Rich could beat me around a bit and teach me some stick and knife work.
Off of the top of my head.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2004)

:asian:

Thank you everyone who mentioned my name and interest in training with me. If anyone is in the South East / Mid Michigan Area(s) just let me know and I will see what I can do about stopping by and or meeting anyone.

:asian:


As to who I would train would like to train with:
1) This will seem wierd, I would like to train most with those that I have disagreed most with on this forum and others. Not for some masculine contest of who is better, but to see the different philosphies and approaches, and see what I can learn and or teach in return. 

2) I also like to train with anyone who is willing to train. Hence my offer above, or if you know I will be in your area, let me know.

Peace
:asian:


----------



## MichiganTKD (Nov 16, 2004)

To everyone who mentioned me: I'm truly flattered (I really am, no b.s. ). Just one warning: be prepared to work hard and sweat.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Ya betcha - Bignick!  See I knew I would forget somebody too, but if I played with you I probably would be that mosquito smack on the wall if I didn't hustle.  I think I would need reinforcements. Where are the other women in TKD?    TW



Hey, I'm a Minnesotan!  Well, sorta, I only live a little behind the chedder curtain.  Just over the bridge in Duluth...where going to Lambough field absolves you from going to church for about a year.

By the way, I have a most excellent flying eagle uberdragon mosquito slap!

upnorthkyosa


----------



## bignick (Nov 16, 2004)

Haha...yes training begins at birth here...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 16, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Just one warning: be prepared to work hard and sweat.


That's the only way I like to train!  :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 16, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> And really, I'd party with most any of you...


so...when're you coming back down?    we go to another establishment besides McDonald's, I promise, preferably one that serves alcohol.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 16, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> You are truly fortunate, Chad. :asian:


I feel very lucky to have been to train with many people whose knowledge *FAR* exceeds mine.  meeting some very senior Kenpo people at the Boston IKC's made me have the same feeling.


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 16, 2004)

1. The queen of Pain . . . . Just because her nickname interest me 
 and a toss up between 
     1/2  The Goldendragon because I have heard some rumors (on the good side) about how good a sparer he is.

     1/2 Mr. Bob White because of the quality fighters that he turns out.  


I will put out this invitation again anyone traveling to Honolulu, HI drop me a line and bring your Gi regardless of Rank or Style.  No vacation is complete without a little banging.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> so...when're you coming back down?    we go to another establishment besides McDonald's, I promise, preferably one that serves alcohol.


 <shrug> Dunno man... I considered swinging back thru there on my bike, but now Its gettin cold, so If I go anywhere on it, its gotta be someplace warm...


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Dunno man... I considered swinging back thru there on my bike, but now Its gettin cold, so If I go anywhere on it, its gotta be someplace warm...


I can see the logic in that.  we go to an establishment that serves the proper beverage, that'd keep ya warm. :drinkbeer


----------



## someguy (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh it's warm here.  Feel free to drop by.
I'd like to train with any one.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Nov 17, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I've learned a lot here at martial talk. I've been blown away by some extremely insightful stuff that has made me aware that if I ever got the chance to train with some of the people who post here regularly I'd jump at it. Here is a very imcomplete list of people who I would love to train with Hung Gar-RHD, Weapons with Tulisan, Rich Parsons, MMA with Andrew Green, Reality stuff with Mark Weiser, of course any and all of the kenpo seniors like Dennis Conatser, IKCA kenpo with B.D. Parsons and a guy who has really made me think, Paul Genge, who teaches systema. People who I'd love to work out with no matter what we were training-Flatlander. Who would you like to someday train with, learn from, attend one of their seminars? I think we should show some appreciation for the tremendous depth of knowledge on this forum, and let people know how much their opinions are respected and how much they are worth to us. So who would you train with, if you could?


Id like to train with flatlander because I seem to agree with all of his statements.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> 1. The queen of Pain . . . . Just because her nickname interest me
> and a toss up between
> 1/2  The Goldendragon because I have heard some rumors (on the good side) about how good a sparer he is.
> 
> ...



*evil grin*


----------



## OC Kid (Nov 17, 2004)

Doc Chappell
Josh (true2kempo)
R Rousseltt for his Japanese knowledge


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 17, 2004)

I would like to train with many of the members here at MT, the trading of ideas, and knowledge would be great.  

My list consists of:
Datu Puti
Golden Dragon
Bob White
Doc 
Frank Trejo
Rich Parsons
Jaybacca
Roland

It probbly would have been easier to make a list of who I wouldn't want to train with, but it would be a small list.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 17, 2004)

ppko and RRousselot because they both seem very knowledgeable and willing to share info, but disagree a lot.  Also, I love Japan - been there twice.  Sarah and Raisin and Chronuss because I want to meet them for their good senses of humor and I want to see New Zealand.  I've only been on MT a couple of months so there will probably be more once I read more posts.  


Of course, from spending time in The Study, there are some I'd like to spar with!  I'm kidding, I'm kidding.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 17, 2004)

Well come on over.....and bring Joe with ya!   

 



			
				Xequat said:
			
		

> I want to see New Zealand


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Nov 17, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Im always up for a party.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amen to THAT Sarah!

I always thought it'd be cool if there could be a big martial artists only party.

Anyway, as to who I'd train with, I already train with 9RingsSensei (he's really good, folks). I'd Love to train with Kunoichi. He sounds really cool and has an awesome ninja outfit!  :ninja: I'd love to see if I could beat him up. Lol Nah, he'd make a cool training partner too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

I have had the good fortune to have Mr. Conatser and Seig as my EPAK Instructors. 
StickDummy ( Pete Reiff) as my FMA instructor, sure wish I has his energy and ability~!!

 I'm oh so lucky to be able to beat on Chronuss whenever the desire ~! 

Jason Farnsworth -he's fast and alot of Fun~!!

Blindside (Lamont Glass) has alot of fantastic training drills and wow can he move ~!

Rich Parsons can move a pair of chopsticks with the best of 'em *G* would like to see him paired up with Stickdummy and Seig 

I would like to train with many MT'ers' and think each would offer something of their own whatever the Art~!

To many names to mention~!

~Tess


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 17, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> There is a heap of Kenpo people I would love to meet and train with, I hear really good things about Jason (JFarnsworth), and Chad (Chronuss) would be fun to train with, I know very little about Kenpo but from conversations I have had with some people I would be very keen to learn more.
> 
> Also all the ladies are just so cool and talented that I would be honoured to train with any of them.
> 
> I am however lucky enough to train with Raisin (Raewyn), Chefs (Derek) and Homy, they are all fantastic, helpful people.....and Homy who is a BB is an extremely talented MA'ist and loads of fun


 You are too kind!!!!!


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 17, 2004)

Xequat said:
			
		

> ppko and RRousselot because they both seem very knowledgeable and willing to share info, but disagree a lot.  Also, I love Japan - been there twice.  Sarah and Raisin and Chronuss because I want to meet them for their good senses of humor and I want to see New Zealand.  I've only been on MT a couple of months so there will probably be more once I read more posts.
> 
> 
> Of course, from spending time in The Study, there are some I'd like to spar with!  I'm kidding, I'm kidding.


 Would be great to met ya!!!!


----------



## RHD (Nov 21, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I've learned a lot here at martial talk. I've been blown away by some extremely insightful stuff that has made me aware that if I ever got the chance to train with some of the people who post here regularly I'd jump at it. Here is a very imcomplete list of people who I would love to train with Hung Gar-RHD, Weapons with Tulisan, Rich Parsons, MMA with Andrew Green, Reality stuff with Mark Weiser, of course any and all of the kenpo seniors like Dennis Conatser, IKCA kenpo with B.D. Parsons and a guy who has really made me think, Paul Genge, who teaches systema. People who I'd love to work out with no matter what we were training-Flatlander. Who would you like to someday train with, learn from, attend one of their seminars? I think we should show some appreciation for the tremendous depth of knowledge on this forum, and let people know how much their opinions are respected and how much they are worth to us. So who would you train with, if you could?



Thanks for the props Lonecoyote, you can train with me anytime. :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Nov 21, 2004)

TigerWoman - I can relate to her.

KenpoTess - those avatar's! 

7starmantis - he replied to my first post and I have met him.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow, thanks for mentioning my name you guys. I'm honored. I'm more than willing to train with anyone, as long as they are sincere and honest about their training. Tae Kwon Doughboy, its a shame we didn't get to do any training, that would have been great! Next time, eh? When I'm not working at the school, I have more time to train. 

 There are so many here I would love to train with, it would take too long to name them all. 

 7sm


----------



## OC Kid (Nov 22, 2004)

I think Dan Anderson would be right at the top of my list.

 Along with Doc Chappell.  

Josh "true2kempo" would be a great workout partner someone to exchange ideas with. 

R.Rouselet would be great to.

MJ well I think we would spend to much time shuckin annd jivin to really get a good work out but it sure would be fun.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Nov 22, 2004)

OC Kid said:
			
		

> MJ well I think we would spend to much time shuckin annd jivin to really get a good work out but it sure would be fun.


LOL OC Kid it would be my honor to learn with you!   :btg: Most guys don't want to work out with me because of my prime choice of targets LOL (kidding) I have a long and growing list posted in the Ladies Locker Room of the Men of Martial Talk to meet  - you made the first draft dude because I think you really care about your students!!!  Ladies you are all awesome and I'd love to work out with any one of you!  The rest of the list I think best stay where it is as I'd hate to leave anyone out, most of you are on it anyway though... :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 22, 2004)

Taekwon Doughboy, thanks - we would have to an easy on the knees group!  My jumping days are numbered.  I don't think there is wheelchair TKD!

I would like to train with all of you.  It would be a fabulous learning experience.  I probably would be on mental overload though....so much, so little time.  Hey that should be our Martialtalk Tshirt, Kaith.  So many martial arts, so little time.  TW


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Nov 22, 2004)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Tae Kwon Doughboy, its a shame we didn't get to do any training, that would have been great! Next time, eh?
> 7sm


I can only afford one martial art right now. Time and money are scarce. I plan to join you when I meet my TKD goals, which looks like early 2006.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 10, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Awww, I'd teach any of ya'll caving. Utah is the place to come to - to do it. Fun thing is... any time of the year... if you can handle the long drives that it sometimes takes to do it. Heh heh.


I watched an hour special on Bryce and Zion a few nights ago on the Travel Channel, and OMG, sign me up!!  just seeing the formations on an RGB screen made of pixels just didn't do it justice.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 10, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I have a long and growing list posted in the Ladies Locker Room of the Men of Martial Talk to meet -


Well theres a secret list we would all like to see....


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 10, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Well theres a secret list we would all like to see....


more than likely one of those messages from Mission: Impossible, that would self destruct after being read.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 10, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I watched an hour special on Bryce and Zion a few nights ago on the Travel Channel, and OMG, sign me up!!  just seeing the formations on an RGB screen made of pixels just didn't do it justice.



Well cool, tell ya what... since you're in West Virginny (caved there once or twice) go to this 
webpage and find the "grotto" nearest you and hook up with them. I'm not well known in that area so telling them "I'm a friend of..." ain't gonna do nothing but get dumb looks. 
But tell them you heard about it and thus... wanna get "down and dirty".


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 10, 2005)

I just wanna go walk the Zion Narrows and the Subway...looks very much fun.  and a few of the places on caves.org are extremely close by.


----------



## Knifehand (Mar 10, 2005)

I would like to train with everyone. I bet i could learn something new from everyone on MT, But Karatekid1975 would be a fun person to train with considering how much she loves Tang Soo Do... LOL


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I just wanna go walk the Zion Narrows and the Subway...looks very much fun.  and a few of the places on caves.org are extremely close by.


Well if you're willing to travel then I'll accomidate ya
just say when... except for Labor Day weekend cause there's a gathering of cavers then... heh... 
Lemme know.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 11, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Well theres a secret list we would all like to see....


Tom this is a secret list that you are not allowed permission to access, because you are not a Lady of the Locker Room, but rest assured from all of your posts you have a lot of knowledge to share, so for sure you&#146;re on it!   LOLOLOL


----------



## ppko (Mar 11, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tom this is a secret list that you are not allowed permission to access, because you are not a Lady of the Locker Room, but rest assured from all of your posts you have a lot of knowledge to share, so for sure youre on it! LOLOLOL


lol


----------



## Knifehand (Mar 11, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tom this is a secret list that you are not allowed permission to access, because you are not a Lady of the Locker Room, but rest assured from all of your posts you have a lot of knowledge to share, so for sure youre on it! LOLOLOL


For the rest of us...who don't speak garbble:
Tom this is a secret list that you are not allowed permission to access, because you are not a Lady of the Locker Room, but rest assured from all of your posts you have a lot of knowledge to share, so for sure youre on it! LOLOLOL


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 11, 2005)

hmmm I had no trouble reading that garble


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

Me neither.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 11, 2005)

I would more than like to train with kenpojoe or john bishop.


----------



## The Kai (Mar 11, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> hmmm I had no trouble reading that garble


I always thought women had thier own language


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 11, 2005)

The Golden One for me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 11, 2005)

But of course Todd 

The GoldenOne is The Man indeed .. He's coming up for our 7th semi annual Seminar April 16th..


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 11, 2005)

I would also like to add Mr Bishop to the list.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 11, 2005)

Tess, Georgia...oh no how'd he read that??? Is there a spy amongst us?...Knifehand I think I'll have to add you to my list!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 11, 2005)

Best Not be a spy amongst us~!!!   :whip:  :whip:  :whip:

Methinks the LLR crew should get together and train.. *nodding wisely *G*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 11, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Best Not be a spy amongst us~!!! :whip: :whip: :whip:
> 
> Methinks the LLR crew should get together and train.. *nodding wisely *G*


Yes my Queen let the training begin! :cheers:  :boing1: :btg: :boing1:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

How much liquor do you need to drink to decode that?


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 11, 2005)

Absolutely None


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Methinks the LLR crew should get together and train.. *nodding wisely *G*





			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Yes my Queen let the training begin! :cheers:  :boing1: :btg: :boing1:


 I think that's a great idea.  Juan!  Break out the mats and get the other servants, ya big oaf!


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

Knifehand.

Your next mission, should you choose to accept it, is to access the LLR photo files. This message will self destruct in 5 seconds....4......3.....2.....


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 11, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Knifehand.
> 
> Your next mission, should you choose to accept it, is to access the LLR photo files. This message will self destruct in 5 seconds....4......3.....2.....


 Sorry, your message has been intercepted and security increased around the LLR.

 - Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 11, 2005)

*Standing outside the LLR with whip in hand*


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

{mission impossible theme playing}


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

'sokay, Ladies, I've got the satellite beam on him.  Let's just let him _think_ he can get close ... closer ... closer ....


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 11, 2005)

:stoplurk: 

 Yes, Shesulsa, use your satellite on Tgace and any other who dare approach....


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

Preparing disguise....where are those #$%& pumps?

:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

you know not what weapons we possess 

 if you value your weenie, you will retreat


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

My wife has that locked up somewhere. Along with other valued items.....


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 11, 2005)

You're a brave man, TGace.  They just about caught MACaver once... I hear he still has nightmares.....


----------



## Tgace (Mar 11, 2005)

music


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> My wife has that locked up somewhere. Along with other valued items.....


 Yeah, we know.  Where do you think the vault is?  Who do you think guards it?  %-}


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone seen Tom?


----------



## DarrenJew (Mar 11, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tom this is a secret list that you are not allowed permission to access, because you are not a Lady of the Locker Room, but rest assured from all of your posts you have a lot of knowledge to share, so for sure youre on it! LOLOLOL


it took a few brain cells... but for the guy's here
Translation:
Tom this is a secret list that you are not allowed permission to access, because you are not a Lady of the Locker Room, but rest assured from all of your posts you have a lot of knowledge to share, so for sure youre on it! LOLOLOL


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

Whoa ... deja vu ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Tom this is a secret list that you are not allowed permission to access, because you are not a Lady of the Locker Room, but rest assured from all of your posts you have a lot of knowledge to share, so for sure youre on it!   LOLOLOL



Hmmm, No problem reading this script 

I do think I would be more interested in the opposite list , of those they do not wish to meet or train with.  :anic:  :uhoh:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 11, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmmm, No problem reading this script
> 
> I do think I would be more interested in the opposite list , of those they do not wish to meet or train with. :anic: :uhoh:


Speaking of the people we don&#146;t want to train with:  Did you see the pictures of that big dude Rich?&#133;I&#146;ll bet he doesn&#146;t move too fast&#133; I could take him! J


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Speaking of the people we dont want to train with:  Did you see the pictures of that big dude Rich?Ill bet he doesnt move too fast I could take him! J



:rofl:
Nice
:lol:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 11, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> Nice
> :lol:


OMG  You can read LLR code!  :lol:   Who loves ya?


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 11, 2005)

MJ, you're too skinny- we need to fatten up your font.

 Here - Have something a little wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiider


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 11, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> OMG  You can read LLR code!  :lol:   Who loves ya?



I believe Bob and I are the only guys who have actually seen the Ladies locker room. I helped to work out the original security, assuming if he could keep me locked out  then all would be good. Then it was turned over the the Lovely Miss Tess. :asian:


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 11, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> You're a brave man, TGace. They just about caught MACaver once... I hear he still has nightmares.....


he ain't the only one...:uhoh:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Mar 12, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I just wanna go walk the Zion Narrows and the Subway...looks very much fun.  and a few of the places on caves.org are extremely close by.




we tried to get you to go caving with us last summer...you backed out.  putz....MACaver already told me i can go see him for caving, he has no idea how tempting it is, without money tends to be a problem for this broke college kid.  i think i'd like to meet MJ...she just seems so sure of herself and always has a word of confidence and just seems like she'd be all around fun. georgia too...hum heck most of the ladies from LLR i'd love to meet and train with at least once.  but i don't have time or $ to train with the ones i have


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 12, 2005)

Well the offer stands either way. I train people caving all the time and they ain't died yet. Just ask Ceicei and her son. They've been doing outstanding. More to come. 

 :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 13, 2005)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i think i'd like to meet MJ...she just seems so sure of herself and always has a word of confidence and just seems like she'd be all around fun.


Wish you could have come to the St. Paddy's Day Parade with me today.... talk about fun, fun, fun!!!  Fuzzy I'd love to meet/train with you too!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 13, 2005)

Jani, I'd love to train with you!  Most definitely the ladies, HHJH, Seig, Mike Billings, MACaver, Flatlander, Technopunk, eh ... the list is too long.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 15, 2005)

I only just found this thread, but I can going to opt for a bit of a cop out...
 I have noticed a lot of people here at MT that I would like to train with, and fortunately enough, very few that I wouldn't


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 15, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Speaking of the people we dont want to train with: Did you see the pictures of that big dude Rich?Ill bet he doesnt move too fast I could take him! J


Its just wing-dings


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Mar 15, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> Its just wing-dings


Yes LOL and if you know the code you can read it too...


----------



## MichiganTKD (Mar 15, 2005)

He doesn't look that big. But anything's possible.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2005)

I've met Rich Parsons, and he is a Big dude~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2005)

Course it didn't stop me from giving him a good :btg:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2005)

Kenpo Tess I would love to train with you and help build weekend houses, but to be honest you probaly would kill me with those hammers. Great pics by the way.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 15, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I've met Rich Parsons, and he is a Big dude~!




Why Thank you 

BTW, notice the picture, my toes are still touching the ground and my shoulders are about the top of Tess's head . I am not that big, I am average, as this is the size I have been . It is all from a point of view or frame of reference :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 15, 2005)

*Grins* Thanks Terry   I wouldn't harm anyone helping ~! 

Uh huh Rich.. a pic is worth 1000 words eh 

Blindside, myself, Rich Parsons, Chronuss

uhhh Big Dude as I said ~!


----------



## Blindside (Mar 15, 2005)

> I am not that big, I am average



Riiiiiiiiiiight, and as you can see from the picture Tess and I are munchkins. 

And to get us back on topic (hint hint) I'd really like to train with Sigung LaBounty.  I have had the opportunity to meet him in a seminar, and I was incredibly impressed by his perspective and attitude toward the arts.  I'd like to further that training at some point.

Lamont


----------

